# Text bundles



## Liamob (8 Feb 2009)

Hello people!

I'm currently a Vodafone ready to go customer. I regularly have to send a grouptext to 40 people, and am currently texting them on my phone, paying for each message. (5c each, as part of text bundles offer)

I investigated trying to send them online, as part of my 200 free online text messages per month, but it's operation is too frustrating. I type the message on laptop, can then only imput 5 numbers at once, send it, and then must type the whole message AGAIN and send it to the next 5 people! I'd have to do all that 8 times! UNBEARABLY SLOW AND ANNOYING!

Does any mobile company allow you to type a message once online, press a couple of buttons, and send it to all 40 at once, for free? As part of free online text messages? 
Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## askalot (8 Feb 2009)

Liamob said:


> and then must type the whole message AGAIN and send it to the next 5 people! I'd have to do all that 8 times! UNBEARABLY SLOW AND ANNOYING!



As a part work around can you copy the message to the clipboard and then paste it back each time you resend it? Or would Twitter.com help?


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2009)

O2 allow group texts on their online service, where you can set up a "mailing list" of numbers and use it to send a message.   They also allow you to select multiple names from your contact list (more than 5, that's for sure!) to send a message to.

Their online service allows 250 free messages per month, to any mobile number (not just Irish ones), so I've found it much better than Vodafone.


----------



## duffmagic (9 Feb 2009)

other thread


----------



## Lightning (9 Feb 2009)

Why are you paying 5C per text? 

You can get unlimited free any network texts with Meteor
[broken link removed]

If you are sending that many text messages it would be worth your while changing.


----------

